# December Goat Rancher Magazine article on LGD's & Predators



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I wanted to let everyone know that the featured article for the December issue of Goat Rancher magazine (available nationwide at all Tractor Supply stores, and, free online accessat www.goatrancher.com) is on my LGD's and my program of raising rare LGD breeds for non-lethal large predator control. 

I was aksed to write this for them. I received assistance from conservationists and USDA reps as well. Fellow contributor Carolina Noya is also included. It mailed out today, online access will be available in about a week. I hope you enjoy it. I also have an article coming out soon in a MT based newspaper, will post link here when it is out. Also, in February, start filming a dvd on LGDs....will feature my dogs plus another breeder's, and what we are doing to help ranchers out west deal with the wolf situation with our different breeds for non-lethal predator control....how to run them right, using right numbers of dogs, etc. Excited to be participating in this.

:grin:

http://www.goatrancher.com

From my pack to your's, Happy and Healthy and Peaceful Thanksgiving everyone.

Brenda


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention as well, I authored a very brief article on protective spiked collars and their use on LGD's. There will be photos of some unique Turkish, Spanish and American made carlancas, tohts and working spiked collars. 

I think in some situations the use of these collars is paramount for protecting your dogs. It is not a cure all but it gives them the extra edge and few seconds maybe to escape or regroup, and often saves lives.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I went on their website, and viewed their Nov issue. They seem to be a well written magazine with some in depth articles.
Looking forward to reading the LGD article. 
Thanks for doing the groundwork to incorporate the USDA, along with your work with the Wildlife Agencies.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

They do a good job and have been around for a long time. I really like Terry and Mary. I was happy to get permission to quote a couple of guys I'm working with in it.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

neat


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Brenda!!!! I will be picking up my copy, for the LGD article, not the goat part...LOL!!!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I did not get to see the final....have no idea what to expect, hope its up to my expectations....


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Goatress said:


> Forgot to mention as well, I authored a very brief article on protective spiked collars and their use on LGD's. There will be photos of some unique Turkish, Spanish and American made carlancas, tohts and working spiked collars.
> 
> I think in some situations the use of these collars is paramount for protecting your dogs. It is not a cure all but it gives them the extra edge and few seconds maybe to escape or regroup, and often saves lives.


Are the spiked collars really a help to a LGD?
I have seen them used on dogs before and they didn't help any when the dog was attacked. But that was another dog doing the attacking.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I would think that the collars would help. The Turks I communicate with swear by them. 
I feel the use and type of collar would contribute to the effectivness. 

A dog wearing one that has worn it enough to understand how to actually use it as a tool as well as protection. With dogs being raised in a pack, they learn to fight through the play and skirmishes with each other. Wearing a collar during this might would help with this learning curve.

But to have a collar that would make it more difficult for the predator or other dog get a bite hold of the throat or neck would have to help..... IMO


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

The use of spiked and protective collars has been around for thousands of years....and they do work, once the dog learns how to use them....

I am putting them on pups. Coban Collars makes a rancher model now with leather and nails.

www.cobancollars.com . I will be selling most of my pups to new homes WITH a collar for certain situations if they have large wolf/bear/lion problems. Not everyone but for sure the ones that will be needing one, will go with a gift certificate to Coban Collars. That way I know my pups will get the best and safest start they can.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

OK you guys you can now read it here: www.goatrancher.com although it says NOV, its DEC you can see Carolina Noya's LGD on the cover.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I am excited for you! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.... My God I almost regret the two articles coming out simulaneously, my phones won't quit ringing...I have sold 10 Spanish Mastiff pups that are not even conceived let alone born yet in just 72 hours.... but they want to wait for them.....Kangal crosses same deal.....Apparently this article hit home with some people I've been flooded with responses. I can't wait until we do the DVD next year. I still have another article to do. I think people need information. They want to learn. Most folks have heart in right place, need guidance, need to be addressed respectfully not like they are idiots - maybe they are afraid to ask I know some people say that to me. Good knowledge should be shared...breeders should help people not make things so secretive....I think most do. I know I just want to help ranchers and give my dogs good homes. So far, I've been very lucky....some great people contacting me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just read the article. That was a nice way to teach people that their dog is reading them in ways they never imagined. If you were in my class, I wouldn't have thrown you out. I would have put a 20' lead on him and taken you to a field and worked on YOUR fears of loosing control.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I just finished reading your article. Very, Very informative and verifys all my research I've done on LGD's. I know you're gonna be swamped with questions and future buyers.

BTW: thanks for everything you do to help people like me


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm trying to read the article. In the copy I'm viewing every third sentence seems to have <br/> <br/> attached to it, and the background photo of goats makes some of the print very difficult to see. Are they trying to force everyone to buy the magazine, or is there another way to just read the article without all the distractions?

The next page seems to have so many fragmented sentences patched together that it doesn't even make sense - "Many wear the spiked iron collar, believer in running LGDs in the right num-called the carlanca, to protect their vulnera-bers, with more hands-on shepherding and ble necks against the bite of the wolf. management. " That can't be what you actually wrote.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary, I can read it just fine, so can all my friends, customers etc. so I would wager your computer is either running outdated Adobe software or your speed is too slow and its not loading for you. And no they are not trying to 'sabotage' the article so people have to subscribe... :umno: You can buy a single copy, too.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Updating Adobe fixed the sentence fragmentation, but my dial up still takes a couple of minutes to load each page. I guess I'll get there eventually.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Brenda, our local TSC store finally had a copy of the magazine! A great article with wonderful pictures...although I don't think Patron could take a bad picture, and I do love seeing Troy. Again, great article full of good information. You out-did yourself.
Joanie
Ber-Gust Farms


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Still waiting for our TSC to get the magazine in. 

But the online one is great.


----------

